# Squatting in Europe: Radical Spaces, Urban Struggles



## Matt Derrick (May 31, 2014)

Matt Derrick submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Squatting in Europe: Radical Spaces, Urban Struggles - Moving beyond the conventional understandings of squatting in Europe over the past 40 years.



> Squatting in Europe aims to move beyond the conventional understandings of squatting, investigating its history in Europe over the past four decades. Historical comparisons and analysis blend together in these inquiries into squatting in the Netherlands, Italy, Spain, France, Germany and England. In it members of SqEK (Squatting Europe Kollective) explore the diverse, radical, and often controversial nature of squatting as a form of militant research and self-managed knowledge production....



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------

